# SouthGate Car Show March 22 2015



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Got my Hands on a Flyer. Get them Registrations in Fast!!! Im sure this show is gonna Krack


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

? looking forward to this one


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

81cutty'elite' said:


> View attachment 1578001
> 
> 
> Got my Hands on a Flyer. Get them Registrations in Fast!!! Im sure this show is gonna Krack


Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

> http://caliccs.com


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

http://caliccs.com


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW WAS DOPE LAST YEAR! GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN .


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

LATIN SKULL said:


> SOUTH GATE CAR SHOW WAS DOPE LAST YEAR! GET YOUR REGISTRATIONS IN .


:thumbsup:


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Why mags on the 65 though...couldnt draw wires?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

BUMP :+1:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smiley:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:grinning:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:sunglasses:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Bump


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smiley:


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

we call the number on the flyer for vendor info ?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

hellborn said:


> we call the number on the flyer for vendor info ?


Yeah.Call Yuris Records.Gotta hurry this show fills up.:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep :smiley:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## el_demonio_95 (Sep 10, 2011)

Any idea how much the registration is and when is the deadline to register?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Pre reg is $30 an $35 at door if not sold out .


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smile:


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

Registration forms???


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Reg are on back of flyer.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Need the back side of flier to pre reg


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

It would be help full if some one could post a reg form on here so i can print one and send it in. Thanks.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

805AFFILIATED said:


> It would be help full if some one could post a reg form on here so i can print one and send it in. Thanks.


www.socalcarculture.com Go to Event tab and select March 22nd to view flyer and registration


----------



## 805AFFILIATED (Nov 15, 2012)

81cutty'elite' said:


> www.socalcarculture.com Go to Event tab and select March 22nd to view flyer and registration


Thanks for that homie. Greatly appriciated.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:+1:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

805AFFILIATED said:


> Thanks for that homie. Greatly appriciated.


 No Prob!! Bad Ass Show


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna be a great show already sold out I believe ?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

X2 :+1:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Got our confirmation paper yesterday. :+1:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:smiley:


----------



## hooliganjay (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone know if the show is sold out for registration?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes it's sold out.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Soooooooooooold OUT!!!!! Gonna Be A good SHOW!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup sold out 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes Sir SOLD OUT....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:grinning:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

:sunglasses:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## juanz1947 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just register yesterday let us in with are car lol but was told we were the last can't wait will be a good show


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTt :grinning:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

It's showtime tomorrow!


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Since it's SOLD OUT ??? How much for spectators


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

i believe 12 bucks


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

On the way to roll in.


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

81cutty'elite' said:


> i believe 12 bucks


Thank you


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

Was a bad ass show, over 400 cars . :+1:


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

Any pics ????


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hell razer said:


> Any pics ????


:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Pics from the show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Badass 58


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

"PAN DULCE"


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean og 56 Chevy rag


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sweet color on this


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Clean burban


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Last pic


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> Last pic


 THANKS FOR THE PIC nice rides


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

bad ass Pics, thanks for posting *bigdogg323*, don't stop what your doing.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

bigdogg323 said:


>


The homies chillen. Keep them bad ass pics posted!


----------

